# Small transfers get ruined on shirt



## Duality (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I am upset tonight from not being able to get small transfer logos that I made on my shirt. Big full size images transfer to the shirt no problem, but small icons and such get stuck the paper and leave marks on the shirt.

Any advice on what to do? I cut them myself with scissors and try to leave a small border around the edges of the image.


----------

